# Topics > Space > Asteroid mining >  Asteroid mining from Planetary Resources, Inc., Redmond, Washington, USA

## Airicist

Planetary Resources, Inc.

----------


## Airicist

Published on Apr 24, 2012




> Planetary Resources' mission is to mine near-Earth asteroids for raw materials, ranging from water to precious metals. Through the development of cost-effective exploration technologies, the company is poised to initiate prospecting missions targeting resource-rich asteroids that are easily accessible. 
> 
> Resource extraction from asteroids will deliver multiple benefits to humanity and could be valued at billions of dollars annually. The effort will tap into the high concentration of precious metals found on asteroids and provide a sustainable supply to the ever-growing population on Earth. 
> 
> The company was founded by space visionary Peter H. Diamandis, M.D. and leading commercial space entrepreneur Eric Anderson, and is supported by an impressive investor and advisor group, including Google's Larry Page & Eric Schmidt, Ph.D.; film maker & explorer James Cameron; Chairman of Intentional Software Corporation and Microsoft's former Chief Software Architect Charles Simonyi, Ph.D.; Founder of Sherpalo and Google Board of Directors founding member K. Ram Shriram; and Chairman of Hillwood and The Perot Group Ross Perot, Jr.

----------


## Airicist

Press-release
"Planetary Resources Moves Closer to Mining Asteroids"
Two NASA contract awards assist in the development of critical technologies

July 15, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Planetary Resources: our vision for humanity’s future in space

Published on Dec 3, 2017




> Asteroid mining is the key to our future expansion into space.  See the vision of Planetary Resources in our latest video short featuring Dante Lauretta, Ph.D. and also Tory Bruno of United Launch Alliance.


"Asteroid Mining Is The Key To Our Future Expansion Into Space"

November 30, 2017

----------

